# Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?



## MefoProf (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin

ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit Fische auszunehmen. Nur beim Dorsch, da wird mir jedes Mal fast schlecht, weil die immer diesen äusserst unangenehmen Geruch verbreiten, sobald die Bauchhöhle geöffnet wird. Wollte deshalb gerne mal hören, ob man da was gegen machen kann. Klar die grösseren kann man filetieren aber bei den Kleinen? Im Wassereimer ausnehmen?


----------



## Torskfisk (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Nöööö,
solltest sie nur mal früher ausnehmen und nicht erst stundenlang liegenlassen?????
Ein frischer Dorsch stinkt nie nich beim Ausnehmen, wenn du ihn allerdings erst am Ende einer Kuttertour ausnimmst solltest du ne Nasenklammer tragen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Ich muss sagen ich konnte bei meinen Norge-Dorschen auch nie einen schlechten Geruch feststellen.. im gegenteil verglichen mit Brassen uns sonstigem Viehzeug riechen die regelrecht angenehm.


----------



## MefoProf (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Mit dem Kutter bin ich das letzte Mal vor 25 Jahren rausgefahren. Die Fische haben höchstens 1,5 Std gelegen und ich finde die riechen abartig, auch wenn man die sofort versorgt.


----------



## worker_one (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Das liegt an der Dorschsch...., die mufft so widerlich. Riecht man ja auch, wenn man von den Viechern vollgek...t wird.


----------



## Torskfisk (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

@ Mefoprof
Na gut, dann scheidet die Variante aus, vielleicht hab´ich mich auch nur dran gewöhnt???
Aber den Geruch kenne ich eben von den Dorschen, die andere länger liegen lassen und der is nich so wirklich lecker.......:-((


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

wenn man den Dorsch vorsichtig ausnimmt ,d.h. die Eingeweide nicht zerstört, stinkt er meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.

Jeder Fisch hat aber auch beim Ausnehmen seinen eigenen Geruch.
Am allerwiderlichsten für meine Nase riecht,nein stinkt ,auch der frischeste, Graskarpfen.ekelhaft:v 

Dagegen riecht Dorschkot wie frische Alpenluft. 
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Es kommt doch immer drauf an was die Dorsche gerade fressen. Bei Hering und kleinfisch geht das abert wenn sie Muscheln und Krabben fressen stinkt die Kakke eben mehr. Helfen tut da wohl gar nichts gegen. AUgenzu und durch. 
Ich nehme meine Fische frisch nach dem Fang sofort aus. Dann gehts.
Der einzigste Fisch den ich ungeheuer stinkend finde ist der Schellfisch in NOrge. Nimm da mal ein rtichtig großes Teil aus dann wirds dir echt schlecht.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Hi #h 

kann dich voll verstehen, könnte auch jedesmal :v aber ist beim Dorsch wohl nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Reisender (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Also ich kann nicht sagen das die Burschen Stinken !!! Und ich habe schon Tonnen von den ausgenommen.......

Richtig ist, das man die Fische gleich versorgen soll, so können keine Gase oder andere sachen entstehen. Schau das du deine Dorsche immer schön Kühl hälst, dann solltest du eigendlich keine Probleme mit ihnen haben.


Oder du Übst das Anti-Stinken mal in einer Hühnermesterei......wenn du das überstehst, dann trägst du jeden Dorsch 14 Tage an deiner Uhrkette spazieren.#6  Versprochen !!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Es kommt doch immer drauf an was die Dorsche gerade fressen. Bei Hering und kleinfisch geht das abert wenn sie Muschen und Krabben fressen stinkt die Kakke eben mehr. Helfen tut da wohl gar nichts gegen. AUgenzu und durch.
> Ich nehme meine Fische frisch nach dem Fang sofort aus. Dann gehts.
> Der einzigste Fisch den ich ungeheuer stinkend finde ist der Schellfisch in NOrge. Nimm da mal ein rtichtig großes Teil aus dann wirds dir echt schlecht.


;+ #c was bitte sind muschen? bei uns heist der dorsch stinkefisch eben drum.|rolleyes


----------



## Reisender (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



esox02 schrieb:


> ;+ #c was bitte sind muschen? bei uns heist der dorsch stinkefisch eben drum.|rolleyes



In Norwegen gib es doch die Tandorsche (oder wie heißen die)......die Stinken Höllisch.


----------



## Pilkfreak (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mir persönlich noch nie ein besonders schlimmer Geruch beim Ausnehmen aufgefallen ist! Klar, dass es generell nich son Spass macht da in den Eingeweiden rumzuwurschteln und das der Geruch auch nicht wohltuend ist, sollte jedem Angler klar sein! Aber mehr als andere Fische stinkt der Dorsch meins Achtens nach nicht!

Grüße

Ole


----------



## hugo b (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

ich find dprsche riechen schon ziemlich nachToilette,hab mal nen semester aufn Bauernhof gerarbeitet und dort ab und zu die schweine versorgt..seitdem liebe ich den Geruch nach leckeren Dorsch


----------



## sunny (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



esox02 schrieb:


> ;+ #c was bitte sind muschen?



Ich denke mal, dass sollte Muscheln heißen   .


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

ich kann da nur jörgs posting unterstreichen.das liegt definitiv an der nahrung die der dorsch vorher zu sich genommen hat.
bei muscheln und krebsen muss ich auch oft meinen mageninhalt zurückhalten:q
lg rob


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Jau,ich kann Job und Jörg nur Recht geben.
Da ich oftmals beim schleppen meine Dorsche erwische mache ich folgendes :

- betäuben
- Zeigefinger in dat eine Auge,Mittelfinger in das annere,Daumen an den Unterkiefer und den Dorsch auf den Rückenb drehen,dann :
- Kehlschnitt komplett bis auf die Wirbel (dabei sollte man den Schlund wirklich komplett durchtrennen)
- und gleich danach rechtwinklig vom Kehlschnitt einen zweiten Schnitt
bis zum After durchziehen und dort die Eingeweide lösen ....

... dann während der Schleppfahrt kurz neben dem Boot ins Wasser tunken,und schon iss der Dorsch ausgenommen und ausgespült.

Mit ein wenig Übung dauert das Ausnehmen einens mittleren Dorsches kaum mehr länger als 15 Sekunden -- und die kann man die Luft anhalten.


Uli


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Jau,ich kann Job und Jörg nur Recht geben.
> Da ich oftmals beim schleppen meine Dorsche erwische mache ich folgendes :
> 
> - betäuben
> ...


 
Hab ich schon oft gehört, den tip. Ist aber leider auf nem Kutter schlecht umzusetzen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



esox02 schrieb:


> ;+ #c was bitte sind muschen? bei uns heist der dorsch stinkefisch eben drum.|rolleyes



Ich meinte natürlich Muscheln. Habs geändert.


----------



## MefoProf (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Schön, das ich nicht der einzige bin. Anscheinend gilt für Gerüche das gleiche wie für Gescmack. Sind wohl verschieden bzw individuell. Mit Grasskarpfen und Schellfisch hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können und werde das wohl auch so bald nicht machen. Hühner ,Rinder, Katzen und Hund hab ich selbst. Bin also durchaus einiges gewohnt, aber Dorsch... Wenn ich die Posts so lese hilft dann wohl nur die Fische von jemand anderem ausnehmen zu lassen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Posts so lese hilft dann wohl nur die Fische von jemand anderem ausnehmen zu lassen.



Na das doch sowieso immer das einzig und beste was hilft.:m :q


----------



## Pfandpirat (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> - Zeigefinger in dat eine Auge,Mittelfinger in das annere [...]
> Uli



Also, ich weiß nicht . .. .. :v#t


----------



## donlotis (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Posts so lese hilft dann wohl nur die Fische von jemand anderem ausnehmen zu lassen.



Das ist dann aber mal ein Schiet-Job, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!

Gß donlotis


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Dorschkacke stinkt nunmal abartig ... dagegen machen kann man nix aber ich übersteh das *hihi*


----------



## Twister Bine (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Moin moin zusammen!

Also ich finde das die Burschen nicht stinken.Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich sie filetier und nicht in den Eingeweiden"rumwurschtel".
Und wenn ich mal den einen oder anderen ausnehme finde ich es garnicht so schlimm.Ich bin der Meinung das andere Dinge viel schlimmer müffeln.
Und denkt dran Jungs:Immer schön durch den Mund atmen und nicht durch die Nase 
LG Bine#h


----------



## noworkteam (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Dorsche stinken ???#c #c ,

na vielleicht riechen die dorsche aus der nordsee anders,...,
oder es liegt an unseren frettchen und deren ab und an vorkommenden Duftabsonderungen...,also dabei kommt einem schon mal das blut aus den augen aber bei dorschen hab ich noch nie was dolles gerochen...

aber jedem das seine:q 


mfg

noworkteam


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Ich kann Euch verraten, wie man den Fischgeruch wenigstens von den Händen nach dem Ausnehmen gut wegbekommt: Einfach ein Stück Zitrone nehmen, Hände gut abreiben und dabei die Zitrone etwas drücken, damit stehts neuer Saft kommt (auch unter den Nägeln reiben) -  und schon sind des Anglers Hände desstinkiziert.


----------



## vazzquezz (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*



stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch verraten, wie man den Fischgeruch wenigstens von den Händen nach dem Ausnehmen gut wegbekommt: Einfach ein Stück Zitrone nehmen, Hände gut abreiben und dabei die Zitrone etwas drücken, damit stehts neuer Saft kommt (auch unter den Nägeln reiben) -  und schon sind des Anglers Hände desstinkiziert.



Mann mann mann ... Watt ´ne Diskussion!

Wenn Euch Dorsche zu sehr stinken, dann angelt doch einfach vom Kutter auf Zander! Erstens ist die Chance dann VIEL geringer, daß Ihr so´n "Stinker" am Band habt, und Zweitens riecht er dann viel besser als´n Dorsch, es sei denn , er hat Krabben und Krebse gegessen ... :m 

;+  Ihr habt Sorgen ... 


:q 
V.


----------



## dat_geit (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Mann, dat is ne Marktlücke.
Ich bastel mal über Winter an einem Dorschduftneutralisierer|bla:#d.
Meine Frau läßt mich auch nur draussen damit arbeiten, aber wenn er dann erst mal in der Pfanne ist.

Gestern in Wirsingkohl mit Lauch, Zwiebeln, Paprika in einer Tomatengemüsesoße geköchelt..........#6
Fragt mal meine Frau, wie dass mit den stinkenden Dorschen nun ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Queequeg (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Stinkende Dorsche - was kann man dagegen machen?*

Moin,

"Brise one Touch" beim Dorsche schlachten, man wie abgefahren ist das denn? Dorsch, bzw. Fisch generell stinkt nicht, er duftet!!!!!!


----------

